# My plastic surgery experience with MVP



## ohaiolos

Hello everyone,
It’s been two weeks since my surgery at MVP and I decided to recap my experience here. I’m not sure whether it’ll be helpful/informative but I hope it’d be able help anyone who needs it!
First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who I’ve spoken to here on tpf and over on kakaotalk. Thank you for giving me guidance and for sharing your experience with me. You’ve all made my experience a lot less lonely and gave me such great moral support.
*
Background*
I originally had thick monolidded eyes and a nose with a bulbous tip and no bridge at all.
My eyes were also small and I never left the house without heavy liner on my lids.
My nose was very flat from the front and side with no definition. I couldn’t wear sunglasses without it looking weird because of my lack of bridge.

I had always thought of getting surgery but never had the guts to jump the gun and go for it. Upon turning 19 I decided it was time to finally live life up and change the features on my face before turning 20! As someone whose number one fear is needles I was anxious for the entire 11 months leading up to my surgery.

*Procedures*

Incisional double eyelid
Tipplasty
Bridge augmentation
Alar reduction
Bridge hump shaving
Columella correction
*Consultation *
Before arriving in Korea I had already paid a deposit with MVP to secure a surgery date. My surgery date was set on the 11th of November and it was to be Dr. Seo’s first surgery of the day.
On the 11th I arrived at the clinic at 9am for my consultation before surgery. I was nothing but a bundle of nerves upon stepping foot in the clinic.
When I arrived I was greeted by Mindy and was taken into a private room to sit and fill out some forms. Before meeting with the consultant and Dr. Seo I was taken to change into surgery robes before washing my face, getting my ‘before’ photos taken and getting my blood drawn for a blood test. I was so nervous my hands wouldn’t clench hard enough so it took a while for the nurse to find my vein!

Once I got my blood drawn I was taken into the consultation room where I met with the consultant. The consultant studied my face and recommend procedures for both my eyes and nose. All the procedures recommended were procedures that I was happy to undergo. I was also glad that no extra procedures that I wasn’t comfortable with were thrown at me.
After meeting with the consultant I was able to meet with Dr. Seo. With Dr. Seo he showed me the crease that I wanted and also the silicone that he would use. I opted for a curved bridge and the silicone height Dr. Seo recommended was 4.3mm. I originally wanted a higher bridge than the height he recommended but Dr. Seo said a higher bridge would not be possible because it wouldn’t suit my face and would look unnatural. After going through the procedures that he would perform and marking my face he asked if I had any questions before surgery. I had no other questions and felt very confident in Dr. Seo. At this point I was so nervous I was shaking like a leaf! I believe Dr. Seo was able to notice how nervous I was and gave me an encouraging pat on the back before he left and said he’ll meet me in the operating room. I also really appreciate Mindy's efforts at making me feel less nervous. I dont think my legs would've been able to walk me the operating floor if it weren't for her!!

*The Surgery *
When I was taken into the operation theatre I was pleasantly surprised. The room was spacious and very clean. It didn’t give off a scary ‘medical’ vibe that would’ve made me feel even more anxious than I already was. Once I entered the room the nurses strapped me onto the table, clipped a heart monitor on me and put eyedrops into my eyes. My face was then cleansed before Dr. Seo came in. The last few things I remember was Dr. Seo drawing on my eyes again before I was knocked out.

Being put under was on the most weirdest but coolest experiences ever. It quite literally felt like being on a rollercoaster full of colours and squishy shapes. I remember seeing a different colour each time I felt a sensation on my eyes. I felt like I was on the rollercoaster for only 2 minutes before Dr. Seo woke me up and told me to open my close my eyes. I could feel the threading but there was no pain at all during surgery. I think I was quite a loud/fidgety patient so I feel sorry to Dr. Seo and the nurses for all the noise!!

I was then woken up after surgery and Mindy came to help escort me to the bathroom before I went back in for rhino. I was taken back into the same room and was being strapped in again. I was still a little high from the drugs so I don’t remember much else apart from greeting the anaesthesiologist and having him put a mask over my mouth. My vision got blurry not long after and I fell asleep two blinks later.

Once I had fallen asleep it felt like I had just fallen asleep before I was being woken up again. When I woke up I felt no pain or discomfort. I remember feeling annoyed that I was being woken up because I just wanted to sleep for a longer time. It felt like I was being woken up by my mother to get ready for school. I totally forgot I was actually being awoken after getting surgery. It took me a while to process where I actually was.

*After Surgery*
I felt no pain from my eyes or nose at all during or after surgery. The only real pain I felt after surgery was from the dryness of my throat and the soreness from my teeth. My throat was so dry it was really uncomfortable and my teeth felt really sore from the tube that was down my throat during surgery. The feeling of the teeth pain is the exact feeling where you first put on your retainers after years of not wearing them.

In the recovery room all I wanted to do was sleep however the nurses wouldn’t allow it. After about 10-15 minutes the drowsiness went away and I was fully conscious and functioning well. The nurse then came in to check my temperature and made sure I was not feeling nauseous or sick before giving me some water to drink. I did have a slight fever after the surgery so the nurse constantly came in to check up on my temperature and made sure I was feeling alright. I was able to stay in the recovery room for as long as I needed. Before leaving Mindy came in to check up on me and gave me my recovery bag to take home. All medications and everything else that was necessary was in the bag. I was relieved medication was provided and I didn't need to head down to the chemist to pick them up myself. I left MVP a little less than 2 hours after my operation and got home to rest.

The night of the surgery was definitely the most uncomfortable night of them all. It was hard to adjust to sleeping at a 45 degree angle and the discomfort from the nose packing made it even harder to sleep. I didn’t end up getting much sleep during the first night. The nights after the second night were much easier and I was able to sleep most nights through.

*Aftercare*
I cannot rave about the aftercare at MVP enough. You are 100% not alone once you walk out the doors of MVP both after surgery and leaving Korea. I was scheduled to come back to the clinic every day post-op to receive vitamin IV injections and laser deswelling treatments. Mindy promptly replies to any messages of concerns I sent her and although the clinic was busy I was welcomed back to the clinic for a check-up whenever I felt like it. Their aftercare package also contains everything that you would need after surgery so you won't need to go to the chemist to pick things up yourself after surgery.

*Overall thoughts and results*
Everyone I came in contact with at MVP were all super nice and accomodating. Mindy, my consultant, the nurses and Dr. Seo were all friendly and very welcoming. I did not feel hesitant to ask for help or contact any of them if I had any concerns. Even after leaving Korea Mindy is still quick at responding to my questions.

I am very satisfied with my results although the swelling has not fully subsided yet. I’m most impressed with my nose. I initially felt like my bridge was not as high as I wanted it to be but looking at my face now the bridge Dr. Seo gave me fits my face nicely making it look ‘natural’.
I’m still not used to my new face yet. I find myself staring at myself whenever I pass by any reflective surface. Because I'm still swelled in some areas it’s extremely fun to wake up every morning and run to the mirror to asses how much change occurred overnight. I feel like my results are dramatically different from my old face however the results are very natural. I would like to believe I could easily pass off as having been born with these double eyelids and nose hahaha! I feel a lot more confident in myself now and I have no regrets going under the knife. This is so cheesy but I'll be forever grateful to Dr. Seo for giving me more confidence within myself.


----------



## pen1356

thank you for the detailed post of your experience.  I am also considering eyelid surgery at mvp and was wondering if you could provide more detail on your experience.  Are you able to show before and after pictures?  how quickly did the swellng go down in your eyes?  did you get any other procedures in your eye apart from the incision?  I hear that many surgeries recommend epi and ptosis - not sure what i will need myself but researching at the moment as I am very nervous about the procedure but have always wanted double eyelids.  many thanks.


----------



## jacobjarred30

ohaiolos said:


> Hello everyone,
> It’s been two weeks since my surgery at MVP and I decided to recap my experience here. I’m not sure whether it’ll be helpful/informative but I hope it’d be able help anyone who needs it!
> First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who I’ve spoken to here on tpf and over on kakaotalk. Thank you for giving me guidance and for sharing your experience with me. You’ve all made my experience a lot less lonely and gave me such great moral support.
> *
> Background*
> I originally had thick monolidded eyes and a nose with a bulbous tip and no bridge at all.
> My eyes were also small and I never left the house without heavy liner on my lids.
> My nose was very flat from the front and side with no definition. I couldn’t wear sunglasses without it looking weird because of my lack of bridge.
> 
> I had always thought of getting surgery but never had the guts to jump the gun and go for it. Upon turning 19 I decided it was time to finally live life up and change the features on my face before turning 20! As someone whose number one fear is needles I was anxious for the entire 11 months leading up to my surgery.
> 
> *Procedures*
> 
> Incisional double eyelid
> Tipplasty
> Bridge augmentation
> Alar reduction
> Bridge hump shaving
> Columella correction
> *Consultation *
> Before arriving in Korea I had already paid a deposit with MVP to secure a surgery date. My surgery date was set on the 11th of November and it was to be Dr. Seo’s first surgery of the day.
> On the 11th I arrived at the clinic at 9am for my consultation before surgery. I was nothing but a bundle of nerves upon stepping foot in the clinic.
> When I arrived I was greeted by Mindy and was taken into a private room to sit and fill out some forms. Before meeting with the consultant and Dr. Seo I was taken to change into surgery robes before washing my face, getting my ‘before’ photos taken and getting my blood drawn for a blood test. I was so nervous my hands wouldn’t clench hard enough so it took a while for the nurse to find my vein!
> 
> Once I got my blood drawn I was taken into the consultation room where I met with the consultant. The consultant studied my face and recommend procedures for both my eyes and nose. All the procedures recommended were procedures that I was happy to undergo. I was also glad that no extra procedures that I wasn’t comfortable with were thrown at me.
> After meeting with the consultant I was able to meet with Dr. Seo. With Dr. Seo he showed me the crease that I wanted and also the silicone that he would use. I opted for a curved bridge and the silicone height Dr. Seo recommended was 4.3mm. I originally wanted a higher bridge than the height he recommended but Dr. Seo said a higher bridge would not be possible because it wouldn’t suit my face and would look unnatural. After going through the procedures that he would perform and marking my face he asked if I had any questions before surgery. I had no other questions and felt very confident in Dr. Seo. At this point I was so nervous I was shaking like a leaf! I believe Dr. Seo was able to notice how nervous I was and gave me an encouraging pat on the back before he left and said he’ll meet me in the operating room. I also really appreciate Mindy's efforts at making me feel less nervous. I dont think my legs would've been able to walk me the operating floor if it weren't for her!!
> 
> *The Surgery *
> When I was taken into the operation theatre I was pleasantly surprised. The room was spacious and very clean. It didn’t give off a scary ‘medical’ vibe that would’ve made me feel even more anxious than I already was. Once I entered the room the nurses strapped me onto the table, clipped a heart monitor on me and put eyedrops into my eyes. My face was then cleansed before Dr. Seo came in. The last few things I remember was Dr. Seo drawing on my eyes again before I was knocked out.
> 
> Being put under was on the most weirdest but coolest experiences ever. It quite literally felt like being on a rollercoaster full of colours and squishy shapes. I remember seeing a different colour each time I felt a sensation on my eyes. I felt like I was on the rollercoaster for only 2 minutes before Dr. Seo woke me up and told me to open my close my eyes. I could feel the threading but there was no pain at all during surgery. I think I was quite a loud/fidgety patient so I feel sorry to Dr. Seo and the nurses for all the noise!!
> 
> I was then woken up after surgery and Mindy came to help escort me to the bathroom before I went back in for rhino. I was taken back into the same room and was being strapped in again. I was still a little high from the drugs so I don’t remember much else apart from greeting the anaesthesiologist and having him put a mask over my mouth. My vision got blurry not long after and I fell asleep two blinks later.
> 
> Once I had fallen asleep it felt like I had just fallen asleep before I was being woken up again. When I woke up I felt no pain or discomfort. I remember feeling annoyed that I was being woken up because I just wanted to sleep for a longer time. It felt like I was being woken up by my mother to get ready for school. I totally forgot I was actually being awoken after getting surgery. It took me a while to process where I actually was.
> 
> *After Surgery*
> I felt no pain from my eyes or nose at all during or after surgery. The only real pain I felt after surgery was from the dryness of my throat and the soreness from my teeth. My throat was so dry it was really uncomfortable and my teeth felt really sore from the tube that was down my throat during surgery. The feeling of the teeth pain is the exact feeling where you first put on your retainers after years of not wearing them.
> 
> In the recovery room all I wanted to do was sleep however the nurses wouldn’t allow it. After about 10-15 minutes the drowsiness went away and I was fully conscious and functioning well. The nurse then came in to check my temperature and made sure I was not feeling nauseous or sick before giving me some water to drink. I did have a slight fever after the surgery so the nurse constantly came in to check up on my temperature and made sure I was feeling alright. I was able to stay in the recovery room for as long as I needed. Before leaving Mindy came in to check up on me and gave me my recovery bag to take home. All medications and everything else that was necessary was in the bag. I was relieved medication was provided and I didn't need to head down to the chemist to pick them up myself. I left MVP a little less than 2 hours after my operation and got home to rest.
> 
> The night of the surgery was definitely the most uncomfortable night of them all. It was hard to adjust to sleeping at a 45 degree angle and the discomfort from the nose packing made it even harder to sleep. I didn’t end up getting much sleep during the first night. The nights after the second night were much easier and I was able to sleep most nights through.
> 
> *Aftercare*
> I cannot rave about the aftercare at MVP enough. You are 100% not alone once you walk out the doors of MVP both after surgery and leaving Korea. I was scheduled to come back to the clinic every day post-op to receive vitamin IV injections and laser deswelling treatments. Mindy promptly replies to any messages of concerns I sent her and although the clinic was busy I was welcomed back to the clinic for a check-up whenever I felt like it. Their aftercare package also contains everything that you would need after surgery so you won't need to go to the chemist to pick things up yourself after surgery.
> 
> *Overall thoughts and results*
> Everyone I came in contact with at MVP were all super nice and accomodating. Mindy, my consultant, the nurses and Dr. Seo were all friendly and very welcoming. I did not feel hesitant to ask for help or contact any of them if I had any concerns. Even after leaving Korea Mindy is still quick at responding to my questions.
> 
> I am very satisfied with my results although the swelling has not fully subsided yet. I’m most impressed with my nose. I initially felt like my bridge was not as high as I wanted it to be but looking at my face now the bridge Dr. Seo gave me fits my face nicely making it look ‘natural’.
> I’m still not used to my new face yet. I find myself staring at myself whenever I pass by any reflective surface. Because I'm still swelled in some areas it’s extremely fun to wake up every morning and run to the mirror to asses how much change occurred overnight. I feel like my results are dramatically different from my old face however the results are very natural. I would like to believe I could easily pass off as having been born with these double eyelids and nose hahaha! I feel a lot more confident in myself now and I have no regrets going under the knife. This is so cheesy but I'll be forever grateful to Dr. Seo for giving me more confidence within myself.


I hope you have a great recovery!! If I may ask what is your ethnicity? And are you male or female?


----------



## ohaiolos

pen1356 said:


> thank you for the detailed post of your experience.  I am also considering eyelid surgery at mvp and was wondering if you could provide more detail on your experience.  Are you able to show before and after pictures?  how quickly did the swellng go down in your eyes?  did you get any other procedures in your eye apart from the incision?  I hear that many surgeries recommend epi and ptosis - not sure what i will need myself but researching at the moment as I am very nervous about the procedure but have always wanted double eyelids.  many thanks.


Hello! I'd say the swelling in my eyes took around 5 days to deswell to a normal size. My eyes currently look the same as they did 5 days post-op with minor changes each day forth. I was initially recommended epi through an online consultation however upon face-to-face consultation I guess Dr. Seo decided against it. Sure, I can show you my B&A please pm me ^___^


----------



## ohaiolos

jacobjarred30 said:


> I hope you have a great recovery!! If I may ask what is your ethnicity? And are you male or female?


Hello and thank you! I am asian and also female


----------



## jacobjarred30

ohaiolos said:


> Hello and thank you! I am asian and also female


Thank you for posting this great review! Will you be posting before and after pictures?


----------



## ohaiolos

jacobjarred30 said:


> Thank you for posting this great review! Will you be posting before and after pictures?


No, not publicly I'd be happy to send you B&A privately if you pm me!


----------



## SassyQT

Congratulations on your successful surgery ohaiolos! Didn't you want to consult at other clinics in Seoul before choosing though?


----------



## ohaiolos

SassyQT said:


> Congratulations on your successful surgery ohaiolos! Didn't you want to consult at other clinics in Seoul before choosing though?


Thanks SassyQT! I actually had consultations set up with MVP, DAPRS and ITEM however Mindy messaged me before I left for Korea to ensure everything was okay with my consultation set-up. I asked her about Dr. Seo's schedule and she told me he was booked out on the date I wanted to have surgery and the the only spots he had available were on the 11th and 15th. The 15th would've been too late to be able to sufficiently recover before leaving Korea so I decided to pay a deposit to secure my surgery date on the 11th!


----------



## lucykwa1988

ohaiolos said:


> No, not publicly I'd be happy to send you B&A privately if you pm me!



Would you mind sharing with me too?  I've recently been in contact with Mindy and waiting her reply. Also would you recommend them for facial contouring?


----------



## ohaiolos

lucykwa1988 said:


> Would you mind sharing with me too?  I've recently been in contact with Mindy and waiting her reply. Also would you recommend them for facial contouring?


Sure, please pm me too. I can't speak for facial contouring because I didn't do facial contouring with them nor have I spoken to anybody who has done facial conturing there so I wouldn't know, sorry  However I highly highly recommend them for eyes + nose!!


----------



## lucykwa1988

ohaiolos said:


> Sure, please pm me too. I can't speak for facial contouring because I didn't do facial contouring with them nor have I spoken to anybody who has done facial conturing there so I wouldn't know, sorry  However I highly highly recommend them for eyes + nose!!


Thank you 

No worries. I might get facial contouring done else where-- I'm totally confused right now (there's so many clinics and mixed reviews)


----------



## MissOrange

ohaiolos said:


> Hello everyone,
> It’s been two weeks since my surgery at MVP and I decided to recap my experience here. I’m not sure whether it’ll be helpful/informative but I hope it’d be able help anyone who needs it!
> First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who I’ve spoken to here on tpf and over on kakaotalk. Thank you for giving me guidance and for sharing your experience with me. You’ve all made my experience a lot less lonely and gave me such great moral support.
> *
> Background*
> I originally had thick monolidded eyes and a nose with a bulbous tip and no bridge at all.
> My eyes were also small and I never left the house without heavy liner on my lids.
> My nose was very flat from the front and side with no definition. I couldn’t wear sunglasses without it looking weird because of my lack of bridge.
> 
> I had always thought of getting surgery but never had the guts to jump the gun and go for it. Upon turning 19 I decided it was time to finally live life up and change the features on my face before turning 20! As someone whose number one fear is needles I was anxious for the entire 11 months leading up to my surgery.
> 
> *Procedures*
> 
> Incisional double eyelid
> Tipplasty
> Bridge augmentation
> Alar reduction
> Bridge hump shaving
> Columella correction
> *Consultation *
> Before arriving in Korea I had already paid a deposit with MVP to secure a surgery date. My surgery date was set on the 11th of November and it was to be Dr. Seo’s first surgery of the day.
> On the 11th I arrived at the clinic at 9am for my consultation before surgery. I was nothing but a bundle of nerves upon stepping foot in the clinic.
> When I arrived I was greeted by Mindy and was taken into a private room to sit and fill out some forms. Before meeting with the consultant and Dr. Seo I was taken to change into surgery robes before washing my face, getting my ‘before’ photos taken and getting my blood drawn for a blood test. I was so nervous my hands wouldn’t clench hard enough so it took a while for the nurse to find my vein!
> 
> Once I got my blood drawn I was taken into the consultation room where I met with the consultant. The consultant studied my face and recommend procedures for both my eyes and nose. All the procedures recommended were procedures that I was happy to undergo. I was also glad that no extra procedures that I wasn’t comfortable with were thrown at me.
> After meeting with the consultant I was able to meet with Dr. Seo. With Dr. Seo he showed me the crease that I wanted and also the silicone that he would use. I opted for a curved bridge and the silicone height Dr. Seo recommended was 4.3mm. I originally wanted a higher bridge than the height he recommended but Dr. Seo said a higher bridge would not be possible because it wouldn’t suit my face and would look unnatural. After going through the procedures that he would perform and marking my face he asked if I had any questions before surgery. I had no other questions and felt very confident in Dr. Seo. At this point I was so nervous I was shaking like a leaf! I believe Dr. Seo was able to notice how nervous I was and gave me an encouraging pat on the back before he left and said he’ll meet me in the operating room. I also really appreciate Mindy's efforts at making me feel less nervous. I dont think my legs would've been able to walk me the operating floor if it weren't for her!!
> 
> *The Surgery *
> When I was taken into the operation theatre I was pleasantly surprised. The room was spacious and very clean. It didn’t give off a scary ‘medical’ vibe that would’ve made me feel even more anxious than I already was. Once I entered the room the nurses strapped me onto the table, clipped a heart monitor on me and put eyedrops into my eyes. My face was then cleansed before Dr. Seo came in. The last few things I remember was Dr. Seo drawing on my eyes again before I was knocked out.
> 
> Being put under was on the most weirdest but coolest experiences ever. It quite literally felt like being on a rollercoaster full of colours and squishy shapes. I remember seeing a different colour each time I felt a sensation on my eyes. I felt like I was on the rollercoaster for only 2 minutes before Dr. Seo woke me up and told me to open my close my eyes. I could feel the threading but there was no pain at all during surgery. I think I was quite a loud/fidgety patient so I feel sorry to Dr. Seo and the nurses for all the noise!!
> 
> I was then woken up after surgery and Mindy came to help escort me to the bathroom before I went back in for rhino. I was taken back into the same room and was being strapped in again. I was still a little high from the drugs so I don’t remember much else apart from greeting the anaesthesiologist and having him put a mask over my mouth. My vision got blurry not long after and I fell asleep two blinks later.
> 
> Once I had fallen asleep it felt like I had just fallen asleep before I was being woken up again. When I woke up I felt no pain or discomfort. I remember feeling annoyed that I was being woken up because I just wanted to sleep for a longer time. It felt like I was being woken up by my mother to get ready for school. I totally forgot I was actually being awoken after getting surgery. It took me a while to process where I actually was.
> 
> *After Surgery*
> I felt no pain from my eyes or nose at all during or after surgery. The only real pain I felt after surgery was from the dryness of my throat and the soreness from my teeth. My throat was so dry it was really uncomfortable and my teeth felt really sore from the tube that was down my throat during surgery. The feeling of the teeth pain is the exact feeling where you first put on your retainers after years of not wearing them.
> 
> In the recovery room all I wanted to do was sleep however the nurses wouldn’t allow it. After about 10-15 minutes the drowsiness went away and I was fully conscious and functioning well. The nurse then came in to check my temperature and made sure I was not feeling nauseous or sick before giving me some water to drink. I did have a slight fever after the surgery so the nurse constantly came in to check up on my temperature and made sure I was feeling alright. I was able to stay in the recovery room for as long as I needed. Before leaving Mindy came in to check up on me and gave me my recovery bag to take home. All medications and everything else that was necessary was in the bag. I was relieved medication was provided and I didn't need to head down to the chemist to pick them up myself. I left MVP a little less than 2 hours after my operation and got home to rest.
> 
> The night of the surgery was definitely the most uncomfortable night of them all. It was hard to adjust to sleeping at a 45 degree angle and the discomfort from the nose packing made it even harder to sleep. I didn’t end up getting much sleep during the first night. The nights after the second night were much easier and I was able to sleep most nights through.
> 
> *Aftercare*
> I cannot rave about the aftercare at MVP enough. You are 100% not alone once you walk out the doors of MVP both after surgery and leaving Korea. I was scheduled to come back to the clinic every day post-op to receive vitamin IV injections and laser deswelling treatments. Mindy promptly replies to any messages of concerns I sent her and although the clinic was busy I was welcomed back to the clinic for a check-up whenever I felt like it. Their aftercare package also contains everything that you would need after surgery so you won't need to go to the chemist to pick things up yourself after surgery.
> 
> *Overall thoughts and results*
> Everyone I came in contact with at MVP were all super nice and accomodating. Mindy, my consultant, the nurses and Dr. Seo were all friendly and very welcoming. I did not feel hesitant to ask for help or contact any of them if I had any concerns. Even after leaving Korea Mindy is still quick at responding to my questions.
> 
> I am very satisfied with my results although the swelling has not fully subsided yet. I’m most impressed with my nose. I initially felt like my bridge was not as high as I wanted it to be but looking at my face now the bridge Dr. Seo gave me fits my face nicely making it look ‘natural’.
> I’m still not used to my new face yet. I find myself staring at myself whenever I pass by any reflective surface. Because I'm still swelled in some areas it’s extremely fun to wake up every morning and run to the mirror to asses how much change occurred overnight. I feel like my results are dramatically different from my old face however the results are very natural. I would like to believe I could easily pass off as having been born with these double eyelids and nose hahaha! I feel a lot more confident in myself now and I have no regrets going under the knife. This is so cheesy but I'll be forever grateful to Dr. Seo for giving me more confidence within myself.


Congratulations @ohaiolos! Could you PM me Mindy's kakao ID please. I only have Ellen's. I am thrilled Dr Seo worked his magic on you. And yes, he transforms you into a swan! I remember having to look at the mirror a lot to get used to a new youthful face!


----------



## tincup123

ohaiolos said:


> Sure, please pm me too. I can't speak for facial contouring because I didn't do facial contouring with them nor have I spoken to anybody who has done facial conturing there so I wouldn't know, sorry  However I highly highly recommend them for eyes + nose!!



I PM'd you, and no reply.


----------



## tt009015

can i see pics? pm me please


----------



## pen1356

ohaiolos said:


> Hello! I'd say the swelling in my eyes took around 5 days to deswell to a normal size. My eyes currently look the same as they did 5 days post-op with minor changes each day forth. I was initially recommended epi through an online consultation however upon face-to-face consultation I guess Dr. Seo decided against it. Sure, I can show you my B&A please pm me ^___^


Thank you very much.  I have pm'd you


----------



## Kebro

Thank you for sharing! How did you come up with the funds to pay for surgery? I'm looking to get facial contouring and rhinoplasty eventually but first I have to save up the money.


----------



## Tayto

Thank you so much for giving us information about MVP ! I've been to Pitangui and planning to schedule a consultation with Hershe too and now thanks to you i will surely do the same with MVP haha ! Hope you're okay and that you got the results you wanted, take care and thanks again !


----------



## lucykwa1988

Kebro said:


> Thank you for sharing! How did you come up with the funds to pay for surgery? I'm looking to get facial contouring and rhinoplasty eventually but first I have to save up the money.


I'm curious too about that. Personally I'll have to take out a loan and pay it off--- not the best decision, but doable.


----------



## bianchi0143

Can you please pm me too
Did your surgeey cost more than 1200 dollars?


----------



## Kay2016

(I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)

Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.

Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp

And Korean version:
http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp

(I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)

Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


----------



## lucykwa1988

Hey Kay,

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience, it must be devasting. Hang in there! If you need to talk just PM me, I'll be happy to provide any emotional support. 

May I ask who the doctor was who operated on you?


----------



## EsquireNZ

lucykwa1988 said:


> Hey Kay,
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your experience, it must be devasting. Hang in there! If you need to talk just PM me, I'll be happy to provide any emotional support.
> 
> May I ask who the doctor was who operated on you?



Hi Kay...

May I ask who your surgeon was?

I am an Asian male, and am seriously considering MVP for eye and nose surgery.

I also was happy with all the POSTIVE reviews, hence I took the initial steps to book with MVP.


----------



## MissOrange

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


@Kay2016 I am sorry but your review doesn't make sense to me. MVP gives medication in white packets (Ellen explained it was an antibiotic, Tylenol and antacid). It is included in the price. They also give deswelling light treatment and IV vitamins for swelling. I know because I received all this and tried to get DAPRS to follow this brilliant aftercare. DAPRS has now added light and steroid injections but still only give a Korean prescription to fill at an outside pharmacist. Cheaper to bring your own Tylenol (paracetamol) from home. As Ellen is back from maternity leave, I am sure the aftercare will be great, as she likes to baby you, feed you Korean pastries, give you juices, cups of coffee, took us out for BBQ dinner hours after my lip lift, kept insisting on more IV and light treatments any time you show up after your operation. If you can name the plastic surgeon who gave you poor service, then it makes your review credible but as it stands, it seems illogical to me with its inconsistencies.


----------



## VichyK

MissOrange said:


> Congratulations @ohaiolos! Could you PM me Mindy's kakao ID please. I only have Ellen's. I am thrilled Dr Seo worked his magic on you. And yes, he transforms you into a swan! I remember having to look at the mirror a lot to get used to a new youthful face!


me too please, and would you mind share more about your nose my dear?


----------



## matchagelato

ohaiolos said:


> Hello everyone,
> It’s been two weeks since my surgery at MVP and I decided to recap my experience here. I’m not sure whether it’ll be helpful/informative but I hope it’d be able help anyone who needs it!
> First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who I’ve spoken to here on tpf and over on kakaotalk. Thank you for giving me guidance and for sharing your experience with me. You’ve all made my experience a lot less lonely and gave me such great moral support.
> *
> Background*
> I originally had thick monolidded eyes and a nose with a bulbous tip and no bridge at all.
> My eyes were also small and I never left the house without heavy liner on my lids.
> My nose was very flat from the front and side with no definition. I couldn’t wear sunglasses without it looking weird because of my lack of bridge.
> 
> I had always thought of getting surgery but never had the guts to jump the gun and go for it. Upon turning 19 I decided it was time to finally live life up and change the features on my face before turning 20! As someone whose number one fear is needles I was anxious for the entire 11 months leading up to my surgery.
> 
> *Procedures*
> 
> Incisional double eyelid
> Tipplasty
> Bridge augmentation
> Alar reduction
> Bridge hump shaving
> Columella correction
> *Consultation *
> Before arriving in Korea I had already paid a deposit with MVP to secure a surgery date. My surgery date was set on the 11th of November and it was to be Dr. Seo’s first surgery of the day.
> On the 11th I arrived at the clinic at 9am for my consultation before surgery. I was nothing but a bundle of nerves upon stepping foot in the clinic.
> When I arrived I was greeted by Mindy and was taken into a private room to sit and fill out some forms. Before meeting with the consultant and Dr. Seo I was taken to change into surgery robes before washing my face, getting my ‘before’ photos taken and getting my blood drawn for a blood test. I was so nervous my hands wouldn’t clench hard enough so it took a while for the nurse to find my vein!
> 
> Once I got my blood drawn I was taken into the consultation room where I met with the consultant. The consultant studied my face and recommend procedures for both my eyes and nose. All the procedures recommended were procedures that I was happy to undergo. I was also glad that no extra procedures that I wasn’t comfortable with were thrown at me.
> After meeting with the consultant I was able to meet with Dr. Seo. With Dr. Seo he showed me the crease that I wanted and also the silicone that he would use. I opted for a curved bridge and the silicone height Dr. Seo recommended was 4.3mm. I originally wanted a higher bridge than the height he recommended but Dr. Seo said a higher bridge would not be possible because it wouldn’t suit my face and would look unnatural. After going through the procedures that he would perform and marking my face he asked if I had any questions before surgery. I had no other questions and felt very confident in Dr. Seo. At this point I was so nervous I was shaking like a leaf! I believe Dr. Seo was able to notice how nervous I was and gave me an encouraging pat on the back before he left and said he’ll meet me in the operating room. I also really appreciate Mindy's efforts at making me feel less nervous. I dont think my legs would've been able to walk me the operating floor if it weren't for her!!
> 
> *The Surgery *
> When I was taken into the operation theatre I was pleasantly surprised. The room was spacious and very clean. It didn’t give off a scary ‘medical’ vibe that would’ve made me feel even more anxious than I already was. Once I entered the room the nurses strapped me onto the table, clipped a heart monitor on me and put eyedrops into my eyes. My face was then cleansed before Dr. Seo came in. The last few things I remember was Dr. Seo drawing on my eyes again before I was knocked out.
> 
> Being put under was on the most weirdest but coolest experiences ever. It quite literally felt like being on a rollercoaster full of colours and squishy shapes. I remember seeing a different colour each time I felt a sensation on my eyes. I felt like I was on the rollercoaster for only 2 minutes before Dr. Seo woke me up and told me to open my close my eyes. I could feel the threading but there was no pain at all during surgery. I think I was quite a loud/fidgety patient so I feel sorry to Dr. Seo and the nurses for all the noise!!
> 
> I was then woken up after surgery and Mindy came to help escort me to the bathroom before I went back in for rhino. I was taken back into the same room and was being strapped in again. I was still a little high from the drugs so I don’t remember much else apart from greeting the anaesthesiologist and having him put a mask over my mouth. My vision got blurry not long after and I fell asleep two blinks later.
> 
> Once I had fallen asleep it felt like I had just fallen asleep before I was being woken up again. When I woke up I felt no pain or discomfort. I remember feeling annoyed that I was being woken up because I just wanted to sleep for a longer time. It felt like I was being woken up by my mother to get ready for school. I totally forgot I was actually being awoken after getting surgery. It took me a while to process where I actually was.
> 
> *After Surgery*
> I felt no pain from my eyes or nose at all during or after surgery. The only real pain I felt after surgery was from the dryness of my throat and the soreness from my teeth. My throat was so dry it was really uncomfortable and my teeth felt really sore from the tube that was down my throat during surgery. The feeling of the teeth pain is the exact feeling where you first put on your retainers after years of not wearing them.
> 
> In the recovery room all I wanted to do was sleep however the nurses wouldn’t allow it. After about 10-15 minutes the drowsiness went away and I was fully conscious and functioning well. The nurse then came in to check my temperature and made sure I was not feeling nauseous or sick before giving me some water to drink. I did have a slight fever after the surgery so the nurse constantly came in to check up on my temperature and made sure I was feeling alright. I was able to stay in the recovery room for as long as I needed. Before leaving Mindy came in to check up on me and gave me my recovery bag to take home. All medications and everything else that was necessary was in the bag. I was relieved medication was provided and I didn't need to head down to the chemist to pick them up myself. I left MVP a little less than 2 hours after my operation and got home to rest.
> 
> The night of the surgery was definitely the most uncomfortable night of them all. It was hard to adjust to sleeping at a 45 degree angle and the discomfort from the nose packing made it even harder to sleep. I didn’t end up getting much sleep during the first night. The nights after the second night were much easier and I was able to sleep most nights through.
> 
> *Aftercare*
> I cannot rave about the aftercare at MVP enough. You are 100% not alone once you walk out the doors of MVP both after surgery and leaving Korea. I was scheduled to come back to the clinic every day post-op to receive vitamin IV injections and laser deswelling treatments. Mindy promptly replies to any messages of concerns I sent her and although the clinic was busy I was welcomed back to the clinic for a check-up whenever I felt like it. Their aftercare package also contains everything that you would need after surgery so you won't need to go to the chemist to pick things up yourself after surgery.
> 
> *Overall thoughts and results*
> Everyone I came in contact with at MVP were all super nice and accomodating. Mindy, my consultant, the nurses and Dr. Seo were all friendly and very welcoming. I did not feel hesitant to ask for help or contact any of them if I had any concerns. Even after leaving Korea Mindy is still quick at responding to my questions.
> 
> I am very satisfied with my results although the swelling has not fully subsided yet. I’m most impressed with my nose. I initially felt like my bridge was not as high as I wanted it to be but looking at my face now the bridge Dr. Seo gave me fits my face nicely making it look ‘natural’.
> I’m still not used to my new face yet. I find myself staring at myself whenever I pass by any reflective surface. Because I'm still swelled in some areas it’s extremely fun to wake up every morning and run to the mirror to asses how much change occurred overnight. I feel like my results are dramatically different from my old face however the results are very natural. I would like to believe I could easily pass off as having been born with these double eyelids and nose hahaha! I feel a lot more confident in myself now and I have no regrets going under the knife. This is so cheesy but I'll be forever grateful to Dr. Seo for giving me more confidence within myself.



Hi, if you can pm or Kakao me your before & afters too that would be wonderful!  not sure if my pm works yet though, I'm new to actually having interactions here haha


----------



## matchagelato

matchagelato said:


> Hi, if you can pm or Kakao me your before & afters too that would be wonderful!  not sure if my pm works yet though, I'm new to actually having interactions here haha



My Kakao ID is the same as my username here btw, Matchagelato


----------



## sunniesforlife

ohaiolos said:


> Hello everyone,
> It’s been two weeks since my surgery at MVP and I decided to recap my experience here. I’m not sure whether it’ll be helpful/informative but I hope it’d be able help anyone who needs it!
> First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who I’ve spoken to here on tpf and over on kakaotalk. Thank you for giving me guidance and for sharing your experience with me. You’ve all made my experience a lot less lonely and gave me such great moral support.
> *
> Background*
> I originally had thick monolidded eyes and a nose with a bulbous tip and no bridge at all.
> My eyes were also small and I never left the house without heavy liner on my lids.
> My nose was very flat from the front and side with no definition. I couldn’t wear sunglasses without it looking weird because of my lack of bridge.
> 
> I had always thought of getting surgery but never had the guts to jump the gun and go for it. Upon turning 19 I decided it was time to finally live life up and change the features on my face before turning 20! As someone whose number one fear is needles I was anxious for the entire 11 months leading up to my surgery.
> 
> *Procedures*
> 
> Incisional double eyelid
> Tipplasty
> Bridge augmentation
> Alar reduction
> Bridge hump shaving
> Columella correction
> *Consultation *
> Before arriving in Korea I had already paid a deposit with MVP to secure a surgery date. My surgery date was set on the 11th of November and it was to be Dr. Seo’s first surgery of the day.
> On the 11th I arrived at the clinic at 9am for my consultation before surgery. I was nothing but a bundle of nerves upon stepping foot in the clinic.
> When I arrived I was greeted by Mindy and was taken into a private room to sit and fill out some forms. Before meeting with the consultant and Dr. Seo I was taken to change into surgery robes before washing my face, getting my ‘before’ photos taken and getting my blood drawn for a blood test. I was so nervous my hands wouldn’t clench hard enough so it took a while for the nurse to find my vein!
> 
> Once I got my blood drawn I was taken into the consultation room where I met with the consultant. The consultant studied my face and recommend procedures for both my eyes and nose. All the procedures recommended were procedures that I was happy to undergo. I was also glad that no extra procedures that I wasn’t comfortable with were thrown at me.
> After meeting with the consultant I was able to meet with Dr. Seo. With Dr. Seo he showed me the crease that I wanted and also the silicone that he would use. I opted for a curved bridge and the silicone height Dr. Seo recommended was 4.3mm. I originally wanted a higher bridge than the height he recommended but Dr. Seo said a higher bridge would not be possible because it wouldn’t suit my face and would look unnatural. After going through the procedures that he would perform and marking my face he asked if I had any questions before surgery. I had no other questions and felt very confident in Dr. Seo. At this point I was so nervous I was shaking like a leaf! I believe Dr. Seo was able to notice how nervous I was and gave me an encouraging pat on the back before he left and said he’ll meet me in the operating room. I also really appreciate Mindy's efforts at making me feel less nervous. I dont think my legs would've been able to walk me the operating floor if it weren't for her!!
> 
> *The Surgery *
> When I was taken into the operation theatre I was pleasantly surprised. The room was spacious and very clean. It didn’t give off a scary ‘medical’ vibe that would’ve made me feel even more anxious than I already was. Once I entered the room the nurses strapped me onto the table, clipped a heart monitor on me and put eyedrops into my eyes. My face was then cleansed before Dr. Seo came in. The last few things I remember was Dr. Seo drawing on my eyes again before I was knocked out.
> 
> Being put under was on the most weirdest but coolest experiences ever. It quite literally felt like being on a rollercoaster full of colours and squishy shapes. I remember seeing a different colour each time I felt a sensation on my eyes. I felt like I was on the rollercoaster for only 2 minutes before Dr. Seo woke me up and told me to open my close my eyes. I could feel the threading but there was no pain at all during surgery. I think I was quite a loud/fidgety patient so I feel sorry to Dr. Seo and the nurses for all the noise!!
> 
> I was then woken up after surgery and Mindy came to help escort me to the bathroom before I went back in for rhino. I was taken back into the same room and was being strapped in again. I was still a little high from the drugs so I don’t remember much else apart from greeting the anaesthesiologist and having him put a mask over my mouth. My vision got blurry not long after and I fell asleep two blinks later.
> 
> Once I had fallen asleep it felt like I had just fallen asleep before I was being woken up again. When I woke up I felt no pain or discomfort. I remember feeling annoyed that I was being woken up because I just wanted to sleep for a longer time. It felt like I was being woken up by my mother to get ready for school. I totally forgot I was actually being awoken after getting surgery. It took me a while to process where I actually was.
> 
> *After Surgery*
> I felt no pain from my eyes or nose at all during or after surgery. The only real pain I felt after surgery was from the dryness of my throat and the soreness from my teeth. My throat was so dry it was really uncomfortable and my teeth felt really sore from the tube that was down my throat during surgery. The feeling of the teeth pain is the exact feeling where you first put on your retainers after years of not wearing them.
> 
> In the recovery room all I wanted to do was sleep however the nurses wouldn’t allow it. After about 10-15 minutes the drowsiness went away and I was fully conscious and functioning well. The nurse then came in to check my temperature and made sure I was not feeling nauseous or sick before giving me some water to drink. I did have a slight fever after the surgery so the nurse constantly came in to check up on my temperature and made sure I was feeling alright. I was able to stay in the recovery room for as long as I needed. Before leaving Mindy came in to check up on me and gave me my recovery bag to take home. All medications and everything else that was necessary was in the bag. I was relieved medication was provided and I didn't need to head down to the chemist to pick them up myself. I left MVP a little less than 2 hours after my operation and got home to rest.
> 
> The night of the surgery was definitely the most uncomfortable night of them all. It was hard to adjust to sleeping at a 45 degree angle and the discomfort from the nose packing made it even harder to sleep. I didn’t end up getting much sleep during the first night. The nights after the second night were much easier and I was able to sleep most nights through.
> 
> *Aftercare*
> I cannot rave about the aftercare at MVP enough. You are 100% not alone once you walk out the doors of MVP both after surgery and leaving Korea. I was scheduled to come back to the clinic every day post-op to receive vitamin IV injections and laser deswelling treatments. Mindy promptly replies to any messages of concerns I sent her and although the clinic was busy I was welcomed back to the clinic for a check-up whenever I felt like it. Their aftercare package also contains everything that you would need after surgery so you won't need to go to the chemist to pick things up yourself after surgery.
> 
> *Overall thoughts and results*
> Everyone I came in contact with at MVP were all super nice and accomodating. Mindy, my consultant, the nurses and Dr. Seo were all friendly and very welcoming. I did not feel hesitant to ask for help or contact any of them if I had any concerns. Even after leaving Korea Mindy is still quick at responding to my questions.
> 
> I am very satisfied with my results although the swelling has not fully subsided yet. I’m most impressed with my nose. I initially felt like my bridge was not as high as I wanted it to be but looking at my face now the bridge Dr. Seo gave me fits my face nicely making it look ‘natural’.
> I’m still not used to my new face yet. I find myself staring at myself whenever I pass by any reflective surface. Because I'm still swelled in some areas it’s extremely fun to wake up every morning and run to the mirror to asses how much change occurred overnight. I feel like my results are dramatically different from my old face however the results are very natural. I would like to believe I could easily pass off as having been born with these double eyelids and nose hahaha! I feel a lot more confident in myself now and I have no regrets going under the knife. This is so cheesy but I'll be forever grateful to Dr. Seo for giving me more confidence within myself.



Thank you for the detailed review!  I also pre-booked my surgery date with Dr. Seo and MVP for this March based on all the positive reviews, and was starting to second-guess whether or not I should've done that.  But I was worried he would be totally booked during my time there, so wanted to secure a definitive date.  Your review has been so reassuring, and Dr. Seo sounds really competent in Double Eyelid Surgery + Ptosis.  I've been communicating with Mindy too via LINE, and she is so responsive and sweet.  I just get a really good vibe from her, and your experience just reaffirmed that.  I PM-ed you too about B/A's if you don't mind sharing... thanks!


----------



## ohaiolos

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. I sincerely hope you'll be able to achieve the results you desire in your next revision. May I ask who operated on you? 
Dr. Seo was my surgeon and he was very patient and open-minded during my consultation. He didn't pressure me to conform to his view of a perfect nose or eyes but he took into consideration what I desired. We worked together to create the results the I desired for both my eyes and nose. My aftercare treatment at MVP was also completely different. Before surgery it was stated that medication was included in the costs and medication was given to me in little white packets. I was also given a little aftercare package with pumpkin juice, ice packs and other various aftercare materials. I also received IV drips and deswelling treatments each and every day I went back to the clinic for a checkup until the day I left Korea. I'm sorry our experiences weren't the same and I wish you all the best for future revision. 


Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


----------



## ohaiolos

I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. I sincerely hope you'll be able to achieve the results you desire in your next revision. May I ask who operated on you? 
Dr. Seo was my surgeon and he was very patient and open-minded during my consultation. He didn't pressure me to conform to his view of a perfect nose or eyes but he took into consideration what I desired. We worked together to create the results the I desired for both my eyes and nose. My aftercare treatment at MVP was also completely different. Before surgery it was stated that medication was included in the costs and medication was given to me in little white packets. I was also given a little aftercare package with pumpkin juice, ice packs and other various aftercare materials. I also received IV drips and deswelling treatments each and every day I went back to the clinic for a checkup until the day I left Korea. I'm sorry our experiences weren't the same and I wish you all the best for future revision. 


Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


----------



## zipperfool

ohaiolos said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your experience. I sincerely hope you'll be able to achieve the results you desire in your next revision. May I ask who operated on you?
> Dr. Seo was my surgeon and he was very patient and open-minded during my consultation. He didn't pressure me to conform to his view of a perfect nose or eyes but he took into consideration what I desired. We worked together to create the results the I desired for both my eyes and nose. My aftercare treatment at MVP was also completely different. Before surgery it was stated that medication was included in the costs and medication was given to me in little white packets. I was also given a little aftercare package with pumpkin juice, ice packs and other various aftercare materials. I also received IV drips and deswelling treatments each and every day I went back to the clinic for a checkup until the day I left Korea. I'm sorry our experiences weren't the same and I wish you all the best for future revision.



Hi Ohaiolos - I sent over a PM a few weeks ago - I'm also interested in hearing more about your experience with MVP - let me know if you didn't get the PM and I can resend ^_^


----------



## EsquireNZ

Has anyone who asked for: before and after photos, been sent them by ohaiolos?


----------



## atomgrrl

EsquireNZ said:


> Has anyone who asked for: before and after photos, been sent them by ohaiolos?



I asked a while back and personally didn't hear back


----------



## sunniesforlife

EsquireNZ said:


> Has anyone who asked for: before and after photos, been sent them by ohaiolos?





atomgrrl said:


> I asked a while back and personally didn't hear back



Hi ladies, I did get a reply back from her after I private messaged her.  Maybe she just missed your comments on this thread since it was from a few weeks ago?  I would PM her and see if you can get a hold of her that way.  I might have just caught her at a good day.  I can't share her private pics, but her results really turned out great!  Looks natural and symmetrical.


----------



## EsquireNZ

Thanks for your reply sunniesforlife and my apologies to ohaiolos for asking openly on her thread.  I was just getting nervous having paid my deposit and already booked my flights/hotel.

I am feeling very positive and confident going forward with my procedures in early March


----------



## J Cn

Hi, who's the main surgeon for rhinoplasty at MVP?


----------



## MissOrange

J Cn said:


> Hi, who's the main surgeon for rhinoplasty at MVP?


For primary rhino, it is Dr Seo at MVP.


----------



## iamsummer

Does anyone have mindy's contact?


----------



## shansy

iamsummer said:


> Does anyone have mindy's contact?



it should be mvpps on kakao.


----------



## iamsummer

shansy said:


> it should be mvpps on kakao.


Thank u! 

Would you have had any procedures done there before?


----------



## sunniesforlife

Hi All, I just had my double eyelid incisional surgery + ptosis + epi done with Dr. Seo at MVP, and overall it was a very positive experience!  Even though I was sooo nervous pre-booking, pre-paying, and securing a surgery date without an in-person consult first... I have no regrets.  I get my stitches out later this week, so things are still pretty early for me!  I just have to say ohaiolos was right on with her experience, and Dr. Seo is as detail-oriented as I had hoped.  He was very thorough with the consult, and did not pressure me into anything.  During the consult, he pulled my chair close to his, had me look at him from all angles, he pulled on my eyelids and measured my eyes, the distance between them, drew on my face, etc.  He also used a needle thing to give me an idea of how I'd look with various crease sizes.

When I went, both Ellen and Mindy were there for me.  They are both super sweet, reassuring me and calming me down the whole time because of my nerves.

In the post-op kit, they gave me an eye mask that you freeze, gauze, pumpkin juice, ointment, q-tips, and packets of pills that I'm to take 3x a day.  The pills are antibiotics and painkillers.

I honestly felt pretty great even the day after surgery, and went shopping, eating, walking around with my sunglasses on.  People here are so used to this that nobody even looked at me twice.  My first follow-up was the very next day, where they cleaned my eyes, and did a de-swelling treatment which consisted of red light therapy and an IV bag of some cocktail that's supposed to help with swelling.  I go back again for my 2nd follow-up in a few days, where they'll take my stitches out and do another round of de-swelling treatment.  The post-op care here is above and beyond what I expected, but of course I have nothing to compare it to.  I just know it's way better than the post-op care that my friends in the U.S. got.

From what I can tell, my creases look really symmetrical and when I imagine the swelling going down by half I think I'll be happy with where my crease falls.  I think Dr. Seo did a great job! Anyway, I'm sure I'll get a better idea in a month or so on the end results... but just wanted to share my initial thoughts for those who are thinking about MVP in the soon-ish timeframe.  Good luck!


----------



## iamsummer

sunniesforlife said:


> Hi All, I just had my double eyelid incisional surgery + ptosis + epi done with Dr. Seo at MVP, and overall it was a very positive experience!  Even though I was sooo nervous pre-booking, pre-paying, and securing a surgery date without an in-person consult first... I have no regrets.  I get my stitches out later this week, so things are still pretty early for me!  I just have to say ohaiolos was right on with her experience, and Dr. Seo is as detail-oriented as I had hoped.  He was very thorough with the consult, and did not pressure me into anything.  During the consult, he pulled my chair close to his, had me look at him from all angles, he pulled on my eyelids and measured my eyes, the distance between them, drew on my face, etc.  He also used a needle thing to give me an idea of how I'd look with various crease sizes.
> 
> When I went, both Ellen and Mindy were there for me.  They are both super sweet, reassuring me and calming me down the whole time because of my nerves.
> 
> In the post-op kit, they gave me an eye mask that you freeze, gauze, pumpkin juice, ointment, q-tips, and packets of pills that I'm to take 3x a day.  The pills are antibiotics and painkillers.
> 
> I honestly felt pretty great even the day after surgery, and went shopping, eating, walking around with my sunglasses on.  People here are so used to this that nobody even looked at me twice.  My first follow-up was the very next day, where they cleaned my eyes, and did a de-swelling treatment which consisted of red light therapy and an IV bag of some cocktail that's supposed to help with swelling.  I go back again for my 2nd follow-up in a few days, where they'll take my stitches out and do another round of de-swelling treatment.  The post-op care here is above and beyond what I expected, but of course I have nothing to compare it to.  I just know it's way better than the post-op care that my friends in the U.S. got.
> 
> From what I can tell, my creases look really symmetrical and when I imagine the swelling going down by half I think I'll be happy with where my crease falls.  I think Dr. Seo did a great job! Anyway, I'm sure I'll get a better idea in a month or so on the end results... but just wanted to share my initial thoughts for those who are thinking about MVP in the soon-ish timeframe.  Good luck!


Thank you for sharing your experience with MVP and in particular Dr. Seo. This kind of seals the deal for me  

I am looking to go in May to get revisionary DES and revisional epi plus rhino this time (pretty much the same as ohailos). 

So happy to learn of their post operative care: this was severely lacking at TL PS when I went there last year. I can't help but feel so cheated by them! 

If you don't mind me asking, did you try bargaining on their prices? 

Also had you gone to consultations with other clinics prior to confirming mvp as your choice? 

I won't have much time to move about clinics and worry they won't have availabilities for procedures to be done within the same day or the next. 

Would you mind sharing the picture of your eyes in its current state with a before photo? I can pm you?


----------



## enf782

^I was also wondering about prices since I heard that MVP can quote pretty high prices. D:

I'd also be interesting in seeing before/afters of your eyes. Though I dont advise showing your entire face if youre going to do that lol.


----------



## sunniesforlife

@iamsummer and @enf782 - I'm sorry, but I don't really feel comfortable posting pictures of myself on the internet.. but am happy to answer any/all questions you have.

I did not try to bargain, but this was the price breakdown at MVP:
- 2,000,000 krw for incisional double eyelid surgery
- 1,000,000 krw for ptosis
- 600,000 krw for epi

I did not go to any in-person consults at all before securing the surgery, as I only had a week in Korea.  I wanted to make sure I had enough time to do the surgery and take out the stitches while I was here, and it felt risky to go all the way here and not have a surgery date secured.  Anyway, it's a risk both ways right?  Still a risk to book a surgery date before ever seeing the doctor, so I really had to trust the research I did and reviews I read, my interactions with Mindy online, and my gut instinct.  I'm glad I did secure a slot though because MVP was super busy the day of my consult and surgery.  The waiting room was filled with mostly Koreans, and maybe 1-2 foreigners.

As for online consults - I did do online consults with JK and Teium too.  MVP gave me the best impression both price-wise and customer service-wise, but my second choice would've been JK with Dr. Paik Hye Won.  I was really curious about REAL too, but never heard back from them even after contacting them multiple times, so they probably don't cater to foreigners as much.


----------



## enf782

Ahh thank you!!

And no problem -- I'd feel the same haha. Not fond of sharing photos with strangers. D:


----------



## iamsummer

sunniesforlife said:


> @iamsummer and @enf782 - I'm sorry, but I don't really feel comfortable posting pictures of myself on the internet.. but am happy to answer any/all questions you have.
> 
> I did not try to bargain, but this was the price breakdown at MVP:
> - 2,000,000 krw for incisional double eyelid surgery
> - 1,000,000 krw for ptosis
> - 600,000 krw for epi
> 
> I did not go to any in-person consults at all before securing the surgery, as I only had a week in Korea.  I wanted to make sure I had enough time to do the surgery and take out the stitches while I was here, and it felt risky to go all the way here and not have a surgery date secured.  Anyway, it's a risk both ways right?  Still a risk to book a surgery date before ever seeing the doctor, so I really had to trust the research I did and reviews I read, my interactions with Mindy online, and my gut instinct.  I'm glad I did secure a slot though because MVP was super busy the day of my consult and surgery.  The waiting room was filled with mostly Koreans, and maybe 1-2 foreigners.
> 
> As for online consults - I did do online consults with JK and Teium too.  MVP gave me the best impression both price-wise and customer service-wise, but my second choice would've been JK with Dr. Paik Hye Won.  I was really curious about REAL too, but never heard back from them even after contacting them multiple times, so they probably don't cater to foreigners as much.


Thank you for breaking down the cost  

The price you paid for your surgery is on par with what they quoted me for my revisional des work. 

I'm feeling more inclined to confirming MVP based on the good reviews from real people (especially from non-koreans). 

The fact that you also highlighted being in the waiting room with mostly Koreans and only 1-2 foreigners suggest that it's not just a production line for us non-koreans. Another green tick  

I like the post op care that includes deswelling treatments. How is your incision site today? Have you found the first treatment (and pumpkin juice) to help? 

Also where are you staying? Ideally I'd like to book for some place within walking distance to the clinic. 

Thank you and await your reply!


----------



## sunniesforlife

Yea I definitely didn't get the vibe that it was a production-like environment!  I felt very well taken care of from beginning to end.  

My incision is feeling pretty good.  I actually haven't felt any pain since the day following the surgery, but did feel some soreness for a couple days, which is mostly gone now.  Its been 4 days since my surgery.  I did think that first treatment helped, and I felt so much better after they cleaned my sutures too.  Mindy said if I needed to come in again for anything, or for more deswelling treatment prior to the stitch removal, to just contact her.  I took her up on her offer, and went back today for another round of deswelling.  It feels pretty relaxing to lay under the red light while being injected with the deswelling IV (though the sticking it in the vein part isn't very fun..). 

But anyway, if you need more deswelling treatments on top of the scheduled ones, they're pretty accommodating.  I've been drinking pumpkin juice and taking my meds 3x a day too.  They only provided 3 pumpkin juice packs in the aftercare package, so I went and bought more at the pharmacy (they don't sell pumpkin juice at the 7-11s or mini marts).  I think all this has been helping with my recovery.

I'm staying in Gangnam... so not as close to MVP as I'd like, but it was close to Gangnam shopping and the subway.  I didn't mind staying further away because the subways here make it easy to get around, but my only issue is Gangnam is so much further south than all the fun areas of Myeongdong, Hongdae, Dongdaemun, Insadong, etc.  Knowing Seoul a little better now, I would definitely stay in the Apgujeong or Myeongdong areas next time around.  They're just more central to everything, so it makes it easier to explore.  MVP is a 10 minute walk from the Apgujeong exit... and MVP is along the same street as a ton of other clinics.  I saw Dream, JK, JW, and VIP just to name a few while I was walking from the subway exit to MVP.

There weren't that many options I liked in the Apgujeong area, but there is Sunshine Hotel, which is right across the street from MVP so definitely walking distance!  But you can try Airbnb too.  Mindy also gave me a few recommendations in the Apgujeong area... you can ask her for a list. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## shansy

@iamsummer no i didnt. im interested in mvp as well.


----------



## iamsummer

shansy said:


> @iamsummer no i didnt. im interested in mvp as well.


What are you looking to get done and when? 

I'm increasingly set on mvp.


----------



## enf782

How soon did they reply to your emails? Was it Mindy or Ellen?


----------



## shansy

@iamsummer I'm looking at DES around April. How about you? 

@enf782 I contacted Mindy through kakao. She takes 1-3 days to reply usually.


----------



## iamsummer

enf782 said:


> How soon did they reply to your emails? Was it Mindy or Ellen?


I communicate with Ellen via KakaoTalk and receive replies within 1-2 hours everytime. Of course bearing in mind that she's busy too so it can stretch to after half a day. 

My friend contacted Mandy via KakaoTalk and received replies after a day and weren't able very comprehensive replies too.


----------



## enf782

Interesting. Thanks guys.
Also, this question is kinda common sense, but is there a particular reason why some clinics dont respond at all, or respond at first but then suddenly stop?


----------



## MoonLee

I sent in my queries online last night, and this morning, I received an email from them asking more details queries and requested different photo angles on my face. Thats surprisingly fast and details respond! I responded to the email with photos and details requested. Mindy then called me on my phone today and we spoke in detail on my concerns and expectation of what i want to do for my face. Now corresponding with Mindy on Kakao. I am pleasantly surprised by the fast respond and customer service.

Cos the other clinics i enquired either did not respond, or just a simple respond to what they think needed to be done (from a few pics i sent) or reply with available timeslot for consultation.


----------



## linacct

MoonLee said:


> I sent in my queries online last night, and this morning, I received an email from them asking more details queries and requested different photo angles on my face. Thats surprisingly fast and details respond! I responded to the email with photos and details requested. Mindy then called me on my phone today and we spoke in detail on my concerns and expectation of what i want to do for my face. Now corresponding with Mindy on Kakao. I am pleasantly surprised by the fast respond and customer service.
> 
> Cos the other clinics i enquired either did not respond, or just a simple respond to what they think needed to be done (from a few pics i sent) or reply with available timeslot for consultation.



I was messaging Mindy via Kakao and she was very responsive at first, but after 13th February she stopped replying to me, even when I sent her another message a week later, which I know she read. I'm feeling a bit disheartened so I'm looking at other potential clinics now.


----------



## iamsummer

linacct said:


> I was messaging Mindy via Kakao and she was very responsive at first, but after 13th February she stopped replying to me, even when I sent her another message a week later, which I know she read. I'm feeling a bit disheartened so I'm looking at other potential clinics now.


I've found being in contact with Ellen has been the best. Prompt replies and has never left me hanging for an answer.


----------



## MoonLee

linacct said:


> I was messaging Mindy via Kakao and she was very responsive at first, but after 13th February she stopped replying to me, even when I sent her another message a week later, which I know she read. I'm feeling a bit disheartened so I'm looking at other potential clinics now.


Since iamsummer has good experience with Ellen, perhaps u may like to get in touch with Ellen instead? I know some forumers have problem getting response from other clinic sometimes as well, some of them will just keep trying till they respond.


----------



## MY56

MoonLee said:


> Since iamsummer has good experience with Ellen, perhaps u may like to get in touch with Ellen instead? I know some forumers have problem getting response from other clinic sometimes as well, some of them will just keep trying till they respond.



I requested to have consultation with Dr. Seo on the same day with other clinics but was told Dr. Seo will be out of duty on that date.   I was suggested to see Dr.Hyun Kyung Bae instead.   I didn't hear anyone commented on him.


----------



## MY56

iamsummer said:


> I've found being in contact with Ellen has been the best. Prompt replies and has never left me hanging for an answer.





sunniesforlife said:


> Hi All, I just had my double eyelid incisional surgery + ptosis + epi done with Dr. Seo at MVP, and overall it was a very positive experience!  Even though I was sooo nervous pre-booking, pre-paying, and securing a surgery date without an in-person consult first... I have no regrets.  I get my stitches out later this week, so things are still pretty early for me!  I just have to say ohaiolos was right on with her experience, and Dr. Seo is as detail-oriented as I had hoped.  He was very thorough with the consult, and did not pressure me into anything.  During the consult, he pulled my chair close to his, had me look at him from all angles, he pulled on my eyelids and measured my eyes, the distance between them, drew on my face, etc.  He also used a needle thing to give me an idea of how I'd look with various crease sizes.
> 
> When I went, both Ellen and Mindy were there for me.  They are both super sweet, reassuring me and calming me down the whole time because of my nerves.
> 
> In the post-op kit, they gave me an eye mask that you freeze, gauze, pumpkin juice, ointment, q-tips, and packets of pills that I'm to take 3x a day.  The pills are antibiotics and painkillers.
> 
> I honestly felt pretty great even the day after surgery, and went shopping, eating, walking around with my sunglasses on.  People here are so used to this that nobody even looked at me twice.  My first follow-up was the very next day, where they cleaned my eyes, and did a de-swelling treatment which consisted of red light therapy and an IV bag of some cocktail that's supposed to help with swelling.  I go back again for my 2nd follow-up in a few days, where they'll take my stitches out and do another round of de-swelling treatment.  The post-op care here is above and beyond what I expected, but of course I have nothing to compare it to.  I just know it's way better than the post-op care that my friends in the U.S. got.
> 
> From what I can tell, my creases look really symmetrical and when I imagine the swelling going down by half I think I'll be happy with where my crease falls.  I think Dr. Seo did a great job! Anyway, I'm sure I'll get a better idea in a month or so on the end results... but just wanted to share my initial thoughts for those who are thinking about MVP in the soon-ish timeframe.  Good luck!




I requested to have consultation with Dr. Seo on the same day with other clinics but was told Dr. Seo will be out of duty on that date. I was suggested to see Dr.Hyun Kyung Bae instead. I didn't hear anyone commented on him.


----------



## MoonLee

I have not come across any reviews or comments on Dr Hyun either ~


----------



## yasminn_n

MY56 said:


> I requested to have consultation with Dr. Seo on the same day with other clinics but was told Dr. Seo will be out of duty on that date. I was suggested to see Dr.Hyun Kyung Bae instead. I didn't hear anyone commented on him.


Dr Hyun is allocated to locals and Dr Seo to foreigners. I heard Dr Hyun did Ellen's DES surgery.


----------



## ohaiolos

MY56 said:


> I requested to have consultation with Dr. Seo on the same day with other clinics but was told Dr. Seo will be out of duty on that date. I was suggested to see Dr.Hyun Kyung Bae instead. I didn't hear anyone commented on him.


Like yasmin has said, Dr. Hyun Kyung Bae is allocated for the locals and older patients whereas Dr. Seo is allocated more towards foreigners and younger patients!


----------



## ohaiolos

Hi all, 
I'm so sorry for my lack of responsiveness and replies, I havent been coming onto tpf very much at all. For everyone asking, I am sorry but I will no longer be sending out photos of my B&A as I have seen my B&A's floating around when I have asked them to remain confidential. Because of this I no longer feel comfortable sending out my B&A's, I hope thats understandable. 
It's now been over 4 months since my surgery and everything has healed up great. My eyelid scars are healing up nicely and my columella scar is now invisible. As for my alar scars they're still visible although, they too, are healing up nicely. 
After rhinoplasty my nose tip is extremely stiff as expected. I'm finding it quite hard to wipe/blow my nose because of the stiffness but it's getting easier as the days go by.... hahaha. Apart from that everything feels as it felt pre-op. 
For everyone who has messaged me about opinions on DES and rhinoplasty at MVP I will say that I 100000% would recommend MVP to anyone who wants to undergo DES. Dr. Seo really does create beautiful eyes and his stitch-work is amazing. I'm surprised at how fast my stitches are healing especially because I am not applying any scarring gels/creams to it. 
As for rhinoplasty, whether MVP is the right place for you is dependant on what style/change you're going after. If you desire a dramatic/barbie looking nose I don't think MVP would be the best place for you. If you're going after a 'natural' looking nose I would recommend consulting MVP. The reason I chose MVP for my rhino was because I felt like they were the safest option sitting between dramatic and 'no change at all'. Four months after my rhino I'm still loving my nose although I do find myself wishing my change was _just a tad_ more dramatic.


----------



## MissOrange

MY56 said:


> I requested to have consultation with Dr. Seo on the same day with other clinics but was told Dr. Seo will be out of duty on that date.   I was suggested to see Dr.Hyun Kyung Bae instead.   I didn't hear anyone commented on him.


Change your consultation day to a day Dr Seo is on duty. I shall be back at MVP April 20! Can't wait. Also have your photo taken with your surgeon as a souveneir! I need to have a new selfie with Dr Seo as I had mine taken when my eyes were still bruised!


----------



## MissOrange

ohaiolos said:


> Hi all,
> I'm so sorry for my lack of responsiveness and replies, I havent been coming onto tpf very much at all. For everyone asking, I am sorry but I will no longer be sending out photos of my B&A as I have seen my B&A's floating around when I have asked them to remain confidential. Because of this I no longer feel comfortable sending out my B&A's, I hope thats understandable.
> It's now been over 4 months since my surgery and everything has healed up great. My eyelid scars are healing up nicely and my columella scar is now invisible. As for my alar scars they're still visible although, they too, are healing up nicely.
> After rhinoplasty my nose tip is extremely stiff as expected. I'm finding it quite hard to wipe/blow my nose because of the stiffness but it's getting easier as the days go by.... hahaha. Apart from that everything feels as it felt pre-op.
> For everyone who has messaged me about opinions on DES and rhinoplasty at MVP I will say that I 100000% would recommend MVP to anyone who wants to undergo DES. Dr. Seo really does create beautiful eyes and his stitch-work is amazing. I'm surprised at how fast my stitches are healing especially because I am not applying any scarring gels/creams to it.
> As for rhinoplasty, whether MVP is the right place for you is dependant on what style/change you're going after. If you desire a dramatic/barbie looking nose I don't think MVP would be the best place for you. If you're going after a 'natural' looking nose I would recommend consulting MVP. The reason I chose MVP for my rhino was because I felt like they were the safest option sitting between dramatic and 'no change at all'. Four months after my rhino I'm still loving my nose although I do find myself wishing my change was _just a tad_ more dramatic.


@ohaiolos sorry to hear some have shared your photos. I have been strict telling people I cannot share your photos as I do not have your permission and you requested not to share. Good to hear you are pleased with your results. I absolutely agree with you about Dr Seo creating beautiful eyes. The way I look determines how many TV jobs I get!


----------



## Man Yuk

Hello Ladies, I'm new here and I really really need your help for recommendations for doctors especially design  to do my revision des... My upper eyelid is cut a little too high  and my upper corner of my eyelids are distorted, dented on both sides.. Almost 5 years now and I really really hope someone will be able to help me.. as revision eyelid surgery is very very complicated and I believe  mine is REALLY REALLY BAD BOTCHED SURGERY. Pls help anyone . Tq


----------



## Fraulein

Hello everyone,

I am going to Seoul in April to have a week of consultations.  I believe the previous surgeon removed too much skin from my lid and my eyes droop.  He thought he could do ptosis correction but it was not successful.  I have to get botox above the brow to lift them and I have to consciously lift my eyes.  I have an appointment at Teium but wonder if anyone knows a good eye revision specialist who has experience when too much skin has been removed from the upper lid.  There may not be a way to repair, but hoping I have options...


----------



## sunniesforlife

ohaiolos said:


> Hi all,
> I'm so sorry for my lack of responsiveness and replies, I havent been coming onto tpf very much at all. For everyone asking, I am sorry but I will no longer be sending out photos of my B&A as I have seen my B&A's floating around when I have asked them to remain confidential. Because of this I no longer feel comfortable sending out my B&A's, I hope thats understandable.
> It's now been over 4 months since my surgery and everything has healed up great. My eyelid scars are healing up nicely and my columella scar is now invisible. As for my alar scars they're still visible although, they too, are healing up nicely.
> After rhinoplasty my nose tip is extremely stiff as expected. I'm finding it quite hard to wipe/blow my nose because of the stiffness but it's getting easier as the days go by.... hahaha. Apart from that everything feels as it felt pre-op.
> For everyone who has messaged me about opinions on DES and rhinoplasty at MVP I will say that I 100000% would recommend MVP to anyone who wants to undergo DES. Dr. Seo really does create beautiful eyes and his stitch-work is amazing. I'm surprised at how fast my stitches are healing especially because I am not applying any scarring gels/creams to it.
> As for rhinoplasty, whether MVP is the right place for you is dependant on what style/change you're going after. If you desire a dramatic/barbie looking nose I don't think MVP would be the best place for you. If you're going after a 'natural' looking nose I would recommend consulting MVP. The reason I chose MVP for my rhino was because I felt like they were the safest option sitting between dramatic and 'no change at all'. Four months after my rhino I'm still loving my nose although I do find myself wishing my change was _just a tad_ more dramatic.


Oh no!  That's awful that people shared your photos when you explicitly said not to!  Your photos helped me so much in making a more informed decision to go with MVP.  I'm glad you're happy with your results though!!  I'm 5 weeks post-op and am happy too.  My friends all say it looks really good!


----------



## MichelleThai

ohaiolos said:


> No, not publicly I'd be happy to send you B&A privately if you pm me!


Hi! I'm really interested in MVP and it would be very helpful if I could see your before and after photos! Please email me at michelle.t.thai@gmail.com if you are willing to share your results! Thanks!


----------



## ohaiolos

sunniesforlife said:


> Oh no!  That's awful that people shared your photos when you explicitly said not to!  Your photos helped me so much in making a more informed decision to go with MVP.  I'm glad you're happy with your results though!!  I'm 5 weeks post-op and am happy too.  My friends all say it looks really good!


Thank you sunniesforlife, I'm glad that I was able to offer some sort of help! Really glad that you're happy with your results and I wish you a pleasant recovery ^^


----------



## mlydzz

Could you please send me your before and after through DM? I'd really appreciate it. Thank you


----------



## dv007

I just booked my rhinoplasty with MVP this summer! I'm excited. I've only read positive reviews about this place


----------



## silviabb

Thank you so much! Very helpful 



ohaiolos said:


> Hello everyone,
> It’s been two weeks since my surgery at MVP and I decided to recap my experience here. I’m not sure whether it’ll be helpful/informative but I hope it’d be able help anyone who needs it!
> First and foremost I would like to thank everyone who I’ve spoken to here on tpf and over on kakaotalk. Thank you for giving me guidance and for sharing your experience with me. You’ve all made my experience a lot less lonely and gave me such great moral support.
> *
> Background*
> I originally had thick monolidded eyes and a nose with a bulbous tip and no bridge at all.
> My eyes were also small and I never left the house without heavy liner on my lids.
> My nose was very flat from the front and side with no definition. I couldn’t wear sunglasses without it looking weird because of my lack of bridge.
> 
> I had always thought of getting surgery but never had the guts to jump the gun and go for it. Upon turning 19 I decided it was time to finally live life up and change the features on my face before turning 20! As someone whose number one fear is needles I was anxious for the entire 11 months leading up to my surgery.
> 
> *Procedures*
> 
> Incisional double eyelid
> Tipplasty
> Bridge augmentation
> Alar reduction
> Bridge hump shaving
> Columella correction
> *Consultation *
> Before arriving in Korea I had already paid a deposit with MVP to secure a surgery date. My surgery date was set on the 11th of November and it was to be Dr. Seo’s first surgery of the day.
> On the 11th I arrived at the clinic at 9am for my consultation before surgery. I was nothing but a bundle of nerves upon stepping foot in the clinic.
> When I arrived I was greeted by Mindy and was taken into a private room to sit and fill out some forms. Before meeting with the consultant and Dr. Seo I was taken to change into surgery robes before washing my face, getting my ‘before’ photos taken and getting my blood drawn for a blood test. I was so nervous my hands wouldn’t clench hard enough so it took a while for the nurse to find my vein!
> 
> Once I got my blood drawn I was taken into the consultation room where I met with the consultant. The consultant studied my face and recommend procedures for both my eyes and nose. All the procedures recommended were procedures that I was happy to undergo. I was also glad that no extra procedures that I wasn’t comfortable with were thrown at me.
> After meeting with the consultant I was able to meet with Dr. Seo. With Dr. Seo he showed me the crease that I wanted and also the silicone that he would use. I opted for a curved bridge and the silicone height Dr. Seo recommended was 4.3mm. I originally wanted a higher bridge than the height he recommended but Dr. Seo said a higher bridge would not be possible because it wouldn’t suit my face and would look unnatural. After going through the procedures that he would perform and marking my face he asked if I had any questions before surgery. I had no other questions and felt very confident in Dr. Seo. At this point I was so nervous I was shaking like a leaf! I believe Dr. Seo was able to notice how nervous I was and gave me an encouraging pat on the back before he left and said he’ll meet me in the operating room. I also really appreciate Mindy's efforts at making me feel less nervous. I dont think my legs would've been able to walk me the operating floor if it weren't for her!!
> 
> *The Surgery *
> When I was taken into the operation theatre I was pleasantly surprised. The room was spacious and very clean. It didn’t give off a scary ‘medical’ vibe that would’ve made me feel even more anxious than I already was. Once I entered the room the nurses strapped me onto the table, clipped a heart monitor on me and put eyedrops into my eyes. My face was then cleansed before Dr. Seo came in. The last few things I remember was Dr. Seo drawing on my eyes again before I was knocked out.
> 
> Being put under was on the most weirdest but coolest experiences ever. It quite literally felt like being on a rollercoaster full of colours and squishy shapes. I remember seeing a different colour each time I felt a sensation on my eyes. I felt like I was on the rollercoaster for only 2 minutes before Dr. Seo woke me up and told me to open my close my eyes. I could feel the threading but there was no pain at all during surgery. I think I was quite a loud/fidgety patient so I feel sorry to Dr. Seo and the nurses for all the noise!!
> 
> I was then woken up after surgery and Mindy came to help escort me to the bathroom before I went back in for rhino. I was taken back into the same room and was being strapped in again. I was still a little high from the drugs so I don’t remember much else apart from greeting the anaesthesiologist and having him put a mask over my mouth. My vision got blurry not long after and I fell asleep two blinks later.
> 
> Once I had fallen asleep it felt like I had just fallen asleep before I was being woken up again. When I woke up I felt no pain or discomfort. I remember feeling annoyed that I was being woken up because I just wanted to sleep for a longer time. It felt like I was being woken up by my mother to get ready for school. I totally forgot I was actually being awoken after getting surgery. It took me a while to process where I actually was.
> 
> *After Surgery*
> I felt no pain from my eyes or nose at all during or after surgery. The only real pain I felt after surgery was from the dryness of my throat and the soreness from my teeth. My throat was so dry it was really uncomfortable and my teeth felt really sore from the tube that was down my throat during surgery. The feeling of the teeth pain is the exact feeling where you first put on your retainers after years of not wearing them.
> 
> In the recovery room all I wanted to do was sleep however the nurses wouldn’t allow it. After about 10-15 minutes the drowsiness went away and I was fully conscious and functioning well. The nurse then came in to check my temperature and made sure I was not feeling nauseous or sick before giving me some water to drink. I did have a slight fever after the surgery so the nurse constantly came in to check up on my temperature and made sure I was feeling alright. I was able to stay in the recovery room for as long as I needed. Before leaving Mindy came in to check up on me and gave me my recovery bag to take home. All medications and everything else that was necessary was in the bag. I was relieved medication was provided and I didn't need to head down to the chemist to pick them up myself. I left MVP a little less than 2 hours after my operation and got home to rest.
> 
> The night of the surgery was definitely the most uncomfortable night of them all. It was hard to adjust to sleeping at a 45 degree angle and the discomfort from the nose packing made it even harder to sleep. I didn’t end up getting much sleep during the first night. The nights after the second night were much easier and I was able to sleep most nights through.
> 
> *Aftercare*
> I cannot rave about the aftercare at MVP enough. You are 100% not alone once you walk out the doors of MVP both after surgery and leaving Korea. I was scheduled to come back to the clinic every day post-op to receive vitamin IV injections and laser deswelling treatments. Mindy promptly replies to any messages of concerns I sent her and although the clinic was busy I was welcomed back to the clinic for a check-up whenever I felt like it. Their aftercare package also contains everything that you would need after surgery so you won't need to go to the chemist to pick things up yourself after surgery.
> 
> *Overall thoughts and results*
> Everyone I came in contact with at MVP were all super nice and accomodating. Mindy, my consultant, the nurses and Dr. Seo were all friendly and very welcoming. I did not feel hesitant to ask for help or contact any of them if I had any concerns. Even after leaving Korea Mindy is still quick at responding to my questions.
> 
> I am very satisfied with my results although the swelling has not fully subsided yet. I’m most impressed with my nose. I initially felt like my bridge was not as high as I wanted it to be but looking at my face now the bridge Dr. Seo gave me fits my face nicely making it look ‘natural’.
> I’m still not used to my new face yet. I find myself staring at myself whenever I pass by any reflective surface. Because I'm still swelled in some areas it’s extremely fun to wake up every morning and run to the mirror to asses how much change occurred overnight. I feel like my results are dramatically different from my old face however the results are very natural. I would like to believe I could easily pass off as having been born with these double eyelids and nose hahaha! I feel a lot more confident in myself now and I have no regrets going under the knife. This is so cheesy but I'll be forever grateful to Dr. Seo for giving me more confidence within myself.


----------



## kc388

I have failed in my double eyelid surgery and looking forward for revision.  I would like to lower the crease and reduce the depth of the crease.   IOU was recommended by some members before.  But, someone did not get good results, which makes me kind of worry.  Anyone know that MVP is good at  double eyelid revision procedure? What about JK? 
I am planning to do the surgery this Dec.


----------



## kc388

MY56 said:


> I requested to have consultation with Dr. Seo on the same day with other clinics but was told Dr. Seo will be out of duty on that date.   I was suggested to see Dr.Hyun Kyung Bae instead.   I didn't hear anyone commented on him.




Hi
Have you already  done the surgery? Who performed the surgery for you?  Can you please let me know what surgery did you have?  Thanks


----------



## MY56

kc388 said:


> Hi
> Have you already  done the surgery? Who performed the surgery for you?  Can you please let me know what surgery did you have?  Thanks



I had consultation with Dr. Hyun but I didn't have surgery.   My surgery is for the lower eyelid bags.


----------



## soph3141

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...


May I ask which doctor at MPV did your botched eye revision?


----------



## erer232

Thank you for all the details!!


----------



## Peacesign

@Kay2016 Wow, sorry that happened to you. I also went to MVP to consult about eye bag repositioning. They were high on my list of posSible clinics but that sounds awful. Which doctor did your op?


----------



## Peacesign

MY56 said:


> I had consultation with Dr. Hyun but I didn't have surgery.   My surgery is for the lower eyelid bags.


Hi! Who did you choose to do your eyeballs in the end? I'm looking for the same type of surgery.


----------



## onlydbest

Kay2016 said:


> (I'm posting this in different areas because I want to warn or at least inform others. I know that everyone's experience can be different.)
> 
> Hi everyone, last month I decided to get revisional double eyelid surgery at MVP due to positive reviews on this forum...unfortunately, I am completely upset with the results and feel depressed.  My eyes are entirely uneven - the doctor did ptosis correction on my left eye MUCH more than on my right eye. So when I blink and also when my eyes are open, it's incredibly obvious that my left eye is bigger (as in, you can see much more of my left eyeball/brown iris). My left eyelid opens upwards much more, and it's not like I can control how much it lifts up versus my right eye. I've been spending more time doing makeup to try to make it even, but it's really difficult and people can still tell, because that's how big of the difference there is. Has anyone had this issue before? I thought MVP would be good for revisional double eyelid and Ellen made it seem like this would be the last time I would ever need eyelid surgery...now I'm already thinking about my next surgery. This is incredibly upsetting and I feel angry at the doctor and the clinic. When I was expressing my preferences and concerns before the surgery, it looked like he didn't even care. Maybe because MVP knew that I was a foreigner/didn't live in Korea, they didn't provide me with the best surgery possible. I don't understand how Korean doctors who have probably performed thousands of surgeries could make a mistake like this. I understand that you can't expect perfectly even eyes, but the unevenness in my case is unbelievable. And I know that I still have to wait for the swelling to go down over months, but that's not going to change the image because it's the ptosis that's the problem here. I would post pictures but I don't like sharing private information on the Internet...I want to cry everyday. Also, MVP definitely overcharges. They charged me 3 million won when another clinic asked for 2.4...I chose MVP because of the good reviews here and because I thought that a high price meant quality results. Boy was I wrong, and I deeply regret it. Oh and another horrible result - it's not just the ptosis that is uneven. The eye shapes are completely different too. My right eye has like an upside down U shape (like a normal eye for example), but my left eye looks deformed like...okay this is a better way to picture it: my right eye looks like ) shaped, but my left eye is more like ] shaped. It doesn't curve, it's more like a straight line across the top. I hope that makes sense. Please do your research instead of depending on these internet postings, and really take your time with consults at MANY different clinics. Meanwhile, I will keep looking for other clinics for my next and hopefully last revisional surgery...I am so heartbroken.
> 
> Edit: the clinic I'm talking about is
> http://mvpps.com/mvp/mvp.asp?part=mvp
> 
> And Korean version:
> http://www.imvp.co.kr/eye/center/ssang.jsp
> 
> (I might consider posting pictures of my botched results after a few months after the swelling has subsided even more)
> 
> Edit: furthermore, the aftercare wasn't good. It felt rushed and it didn't seem like they even cared - probably because they knew I was leaving Korea soon. The nurse was really nice and good at thread removal, but that's about it. They didn't even offer anti-inflammatory shots or treatment even though my swelling was really bad, and the medications weren't included in the price...



Hi Kay, could it just be swelling that caused the unevenness. Well,it's been more than 2 months so how are your eyes now?


----------



## onlydbest

MY56 said:


> I had consultation with Dr. Hyun but I didn't have surgery.   My surgery is for the lower eyelid bags.



MY56, where did you end up doing the eyebags? Can I DM you?


----------



## jessy.do

ohaiolos said:


> Hello! I'd say the swelling in my eyes took around 5 days to deswell to a normal size. My eyes currently look the same as they did 5 days post-op with minor changes each day forth. I was initially recommended epi through an online consultation however upon face-to-face consultation I guess Dr. Seo decided against it. Sure, I can show you my B&A please pm me ^___^


Hi Ojaiolos, would tou mind to share me B&a photos done by dr Seo? Many thanks


----------



## Plasticaddict

Hi all, anyone did outer corner eyes lengthing with Dr Seo? I was at the clinic earlier, Ellen quoted me 3m for revision.. which I find the price way too high


----------



## mightykoala

ohaiolos said:


> Hello! I'd say the swelling in my eyes took around 5 days to deswell to a normal size. My eyes currently look the same as they did 5 days post-op with minor changes each day forth. I was initially recommended epi through an online consultation however upon face-to-face consultation I guess Dr. Seo decided against it. Sure, I can show you my B&A please pm me ^___^


Hi ohaiolos, 
5 days to deswell? That's so fast! Do you have KKtalk? I would love to see your B&A pics since I have booked an appointment with him for next month, but since I'm a very new member in PF i cannot pm you first


----------

